# Sept. 19, 2021 5th Annual Royal Oak MI Classic Bicycle Swap Meet



## koolbikes (Jul 20, 2021)

5th Annual Royal Oak Michigan Classic Bicycle Swap Meet
September 19, 2021... 8am - 3pm
Royal Oak Farmers Market
Full Details :


			Royal Oak Bike Swap
		

Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/RoyalOakClassicBikeSwapMeet/


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 8, 2021)

Looking forward to it


----------



## ronlon (Aug 21, 2021)

Very good show!


----------



## Majdotkool (Sep 14, 2021)

Can’t wait! Woot!


----------

